# Best Gpu for 1080p@75hz?



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi all, i hope you guys can help me out here. I'm looking for a gpu that can hold up at ultra settings at 1080p 75hz for the first 2 years and maybe med to high settings for the consecutive years. I'm not looking to replace my gpu for about 5 years. My psu is cx550m so omit the psu part because i might upgrade soon. Cpu is ryzen 5 2600. Again, omit everything and just focus on the gpu. I dont want to spend like 500 dollars on a rtx 2070 super but not utilize it completely but i also dont want to spend 300 dollars on a rtx 2060 because i dont think it will hold out in the coming years. Rtx 2070 isnt available for purchase in my region anymore for reason. So now i'm left with the rtx 2060 super but with the price point of just 50 dollars less than the 2070 super, i might as well get the 2070 super lol. For now, let's focus on turing gpus. So what are your thoughts?


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 22, 2020)

Probably the RX 480 or GTX 1060. If you want to go new, probably the GTX 1650.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 22, 2020)

Your best bet is to wait for a ampere gpu in the 2-300 range but just going by current Turing gpus a 1660 super would be the budget option.... I would lean towards an rtx gpu just for the dlss 2.0 support so a 2060-2070 super makes the most sense but the 3070 is gonna kill the 2070 super so unless you're getting one for less than 300 I'd pass.


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 22, 2020)

1660 super or 2060 super.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Probably the RX 480 or GTX 1060. If you want to go new, probably the GTX 1650.


That cant be right lol. The gtx 1650 is even weaker than the rx 580. There's like no way it can run games on ultra settings at 60fps let alone 75



oxrufiioxo said:


> Your best bet is to wait for a ampere gpu in the 2-300 range but just going by current Turing gpus a 1660 super would be the budget option.... I would lean towards an rtx gpu just for the dlss 2.0 support so a 2060-2070 super makes the most sense but the 3070 is gonna kill the 2070 super so unless you're getting one for less than 300 I'd pass.


I think a decent 3070 with good cooling is going to cost around 600 usd here and cooling matters a lot because i dont have air conditioning and ambient temps is like 35C while a good 2070 super goes for 450usd here. However the msi gaming x rtx 2060 super is going for 360usd here. Do you think the rtx 2060 super is going to be futureproof? If not then my best bet is wait for 3060



dgianstefani said:


> 1660 super or 2060 super.


Having a gtx 980 ti now, i would pass on the 1660 super but the 2060 super seems okay. Do you think it's futureproof?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> That cant be right lol. The gtx 1650 is even weaker than the rx 580. There's like no way it can run games on ultra settings at 60fps let alone 75
> 
> 
> I think a decent 3070 with good cooling is going to cost around 600 usd here and cooling matters a lot because i dont have air conditioning and ambient temps is like 35C while a good 2070 super goes for 450usd here. However the msi gaming x rtx 2060 super is going for 360usd here. Do you think the rtx 2060 super is going to be futureproof? If not then my best bet is wait for 3060
> ...



If you have a 980ti now, don't even upgrade. Just sit it out or get something Pascal-ey second hand. A 1070 is already matching your current card so you'd need a 1080. 2060S is another option but its really the same performance level, yet a recent card so will probably be more pricy. All you get for that is DLSS, realistically, and you can peek at some RT.

You're looking at a mere 25-30% performance which IMO is not worth spending on.

But really... just wait a month, check out reviews for the 3070 and jump on it because that is a noteworthy jump for you in every single way. I'm doing the same thing, currently using a 1080 - already looking at a 50%+ perf boost, big feature set update, equal VRAM. For you the boost is 75%+ and similar. Even if you'd spend what, 200-250 on a 2060S you'll get linear performance from spending double, so thats certainly worthwhile.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I dont want to spend like 500 dollars on a rtx 2070 super but not utilize it completely but i also dont want to spend 300 dollars on a rtx 2060 because i dont think it will hold out in the coming years. Rtx 2070 isnt available for purchase in my region anymore for reason.



1080p 75hz doesn't take much these days. You are trying to buy something exactly when both AMD and Nvidia are releasing new GPUs, wait it out a couple of months because both of them are going to have offerings available below 500$. Seriously, it's a really bad time to buy something like a 2060 Super.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2020)

With a 980 Ti I'd explore getting a better display before upgrading GPU further.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> If you have a 980ti now, don't even upgrade. Just sit it out or get something Pascal-ey second hand. A 1070 is already matching your current card so you'd need a 1080. 2060S is another option but its really the same performance level, yet a recent card so will probably be more pricy. All you get for that is DLSS, realistically, and you can peek at some RT.
> 
> You're looking at a mere 25-30% performance which IMO is not worth spending on.
> 
> But really... just wait a month, check out reviews for the 3070 and jump on it because that is a noteworthy jump for you in every single way. I'm doing the same thing, currently using a 1080 - already looking at a 50%+ perf boost, big feature set update, equal VRAM. For you the boost is 75%+ and similar. Even if you'd spend what, 200-250 on a 2060S you'll get linear performance from spending double, so thats certainly worthwhile.


Yeah but the rtx 3070 is calculated to be around 605usd in my country and that's like the cheap brands like msi ventus or gigabyte windforce twin fans with poor cooling designs. For the ones with better cooling like evga, it's gonna cost 650usd or even up to 700usd.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 22, 2020)

5600xt or 2060


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> 5600xt or 2060


Again, i dont feel like spending on the 2060 now is a good buy because it only has 6gb vram. Games like horizon zero dawn and ghost recon breakpoint (granted they're poorly optimized) is already maxing it out.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 22, 2020)

2hand 1080 would run what you need or just wait to see what AMD have for us.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 22, 2020)

Then 2060s or 5700 or 2070 though you've mentioned this in your op so you know your budget and what's available to you not sure why you need the thread in the first place really either but 2070 or wait it out


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Yeah but the rtx 3070 is calculated to be around 605usd in my country and that's like the cheap brands like msi ventus or gigabyte windforce twin fans with poor cooling designs. For the ones with better cooling like evga, it's gonna cost 650usd or even up to 700usd.



But isn't the resale value also higher then? Surely a 980ti can still command some cash


----------



## drewpts (Sep 22, 2020)

Xbox Series S ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Then 2060s or 5700 or 2070 though you've mentioned this in your op so you know your budget and what's available to you not sure why you need the thread in the first place really either but 2070 or wait it out


 Agreed. 2070 Super would probably be the go to BUT those new Ampere cards are about to surface. Id wait too to see what else is available and again IMO the 1080p factor is also limiting.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I'm not looking to replace my gpu for about 5 years.



Then you need to buy the absolute fastest GPU that currently exists, because that's the only thing that will last for half a decade, which is eons in PC hardware terms.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Again, i dont feel like spending on the 2060 now is a good buy because it only has 6gb vram. Games like horizon zero dawn and ghost recon breakpoint (granted they're poorly optimized) is already maxing it out.


Spending on anything right now is a bad idea anyway. Prices are still up because of the pandemic, and the new generation isn't out yet.
Wait till spring and buy a 3060 or a 6600. You should be fine for 5 years. If you think you might move up to 1440p, go to the 70 class card. But wait till spring, the market is weird now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2020)

I think waiting just a bit longer for the RTX3060 would be what I'd do, or the RTX3070.



Assimilator said:


> Then you need to buy the absolute fastest GPU that currently exists, because that's the only thing that will last for half a decade, which is eons in PC hardware terms.



That's not true. I still play most of the time on a GTX1050, and we're going on 4 years since it was released.


----------



## Rei (Sep 22, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Then you need to buy the absolute fastest GPU that currently exists, because that's the only thing that will last for half a decade, which is eons in PC hardware terms.


Partially right but OP did specify that as the years go by, the fidelity setting will go down as long as it stays within around 1080p @75Hz. Even my current GTX 780 Ti is still good for my 1024x768 @60Hz monitor. GPU can just focus on fidelity now.

@poorsod Best to wait it out for 3060 or just stick with your current GPU for a year or 2 then get a 3070. It is still good for your requested requirement until then.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 22, 2020)

1080p 75Hz is the realm of the 1660 family:









						ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super Phoenix Review
					

The ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super is priced at just $230, matching NVIDIA MSRP pricing. Physically the card is very compact, measuring just 17.5 x 12 cm, which ensures it will fit into all cases. Unfortunately the small size limits what the cooler can do in terms of heat and noise.




					www.techpowerup.com
				









Notable mention on a budget (and with 8GB VRAM) is the rather old RX580 8GB which can be had for as little as $160. The 1660 Super at about $240 is not 50% quicker for 50% more money, and its 4GB will prevent you from using the Ultra/Higest settings in some games already.

I'd be tempted to avoid the RTX 2000-series because they've been overpriced for their entire existence, their RTX performance is just all-around inadequate (2060 6GB and 2070S user here) and they're massively obsolete in about 2 months. Maybe pick up a 2060S 8GB if/when they drop to about $300....


----------



## BoboOOZ (Sep 22, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> 1080p 75Hz is the realm of the 1660 family:


The OP already has a 980Ti which is only 10% weaker than the 1660 Super.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 22, 2020)

Buy a new 5500XT, 1660 Super or whatever the 3070 or AMD 6700 cost. They may be overkill for 1080P today but Games will become more demanding as time goes on. As a practice though if you want that longevity it is best to by the best price/performance card your money can buy as it stands that is the 580 (In Canada) but that card is from 2017.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 22, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> That's not true. I still play most of the time on a GTX1050, and we're going on 4 years since it was released.



Are you playing on Ultra at 1080p@75Hz as OP requires?



Rei said:


> Partially right but OP did specify that as the years go by, the fidelity setting will go down as long as it stays within around 1080p @75Hz.



And what about new games?



Rei said:


> Even my current GTX 780 Ti is still good for my 1024x768 @60Hz monitor.



A potato would be good enough for that low res/refresh. No point in comparing something that low to OP's requirement.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 22, 2020)

a used RTX 2070/super will be future proof for FHD/QHD and you get to take advantage of all the new nvidia programs available for RTX only owners (Broadcast, 1 click overclock...)


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 22, 2020)

I remember reading a question on another forum a long time ago. The asker was wondering why he couldn't find a GTX 970 after the Pascal cards came out.
With the new Graphics cards on the way, pricepoints will eventually get pushed down. If you can wait then do so. You could also look at the 2nd hand market to see if any good deals are available. The RTX 2070 Super and pretty much all Turing cards have been discontinued which is probably why you can find one of those cards. Nvidia discontinues the old cards a few months before the new ones are released because they don't want the retail channel to get clogged up with old Graphics Cards they they will either have to buy back or put on a fire sale. 

Back in 2018 when Mining was still popular, Nvidia overproduced cards cards like the GTX 1070ti, 1070, and 1060. About a month after Turing came out, I was able to snag a brand new EVGA SC2 GTX 1070ti for $260.

For that monitor, Cards like the RTX 2060 Super and RX 5700 XT are ideal for the most demanding games like Control. Otherwise cards in the 6gb RTX 2060, RX 5700 range are ideal. These cards here are going to give you the ability to max out the settings. Even an old 6gb GTX 1060, RX 580, or GTX 970 are more than capable of playing games at 1080p 75fps with adjustments to the settings. Even the RX 570 will do the trick at 1080p.


----------



## Rei (Sep 22, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> And what about new games?


As I & OP said: fidelity setting will lower with future games.


Assimilator said:


> A potato would be good enough for that low res/refresh. No point in comparing something that low to OP's requirement.


Not really... Even games like Devil May Cry 5 & Resident Evil 2 couldn't stay at 60fps with ultra settings. OP's requirement isn't as low as mine but it still is kinda low. If 1080p @75Hz medium settings is his lowest requirement for newer games, then his GTX 980 Ti could last him prolly another 3 years, maybe. Depends on what kinda games he is getting.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

Rei said:


> As I & OP said: fidelity setting will lower with future games.
> 
> Not really... Even games like Devil May Cry 5 & Resident Evil 2 couldn't stay at 60fps with ultra settings. OP's requirement isn't as low as mine but it still is kinda low. If 1080p @75Hz medium settings is his lowest requirement for newer games, then his GTX 980 Ti could last him prolly another 3 years, maybe. Depends on what kinda games he is getting.


I said ultra for the first two years of purchase and med to high for the consecutive years. Im playing mostly AAA games with story focused such as horizon, witcher 3, rdr2. From what i gathered here, the best bet would be waiting for rtx 3060 and compare the price of it with the rtx 2070 super by then


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I said ultra for the first two years of purchase and med to high for the consecutive years. Im playing mostly AAA games with story focused such as horizon, witcher 3, rdr2. From what i gathered here, the best bet would be waiting for rtx 3060 and compare the price of it with the rtx 2070 super by then


 that sounds like a pretty reasonable idea...although if I'm being honest I would not recommend buying a modern gpu unless you plan on upgrading your display too. Buying a modern gpu and running it at 1080p 75 hertz seems a bit like pissing into the wind, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Rei (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> From what i gathered here, the best bet would be waiting for rtx 3060 and compare the price of it with the rtx 2070 super by then


So what exactly is your preferred spending budget? If it's below $500, wait for 3060 or wait it out till you find 3070 at that price point. If you can spend $600, get a Founder's Edition card next month. It's already about 3x more powerful than your 980Ti. I believe it to be a better bang for your buck over 3060, even if we still dunno the spec for 3060. If you aren't a resolution whore, then stick with your current monitor. Eventually games get more demanding from GPUs, so maybe a 3070 could last you 5 years until games could no longer stick to 60fps at 1080p, medium setting. Who knows....


----------



## Lindatje (Sep 22, 2020)

Just wait for the AMD RDNA2 GPU`s.


----------



## redeye (Sep 22, 2020)

if you use a gsync monitor, a 1050ti could be ok. a 1660ti would work for very high settings.

 get a 5700xt. Nvidia does not need the money.


----------



## Rei (Sep 22, 2020)

redeye said:


> if you use a gsync monitor, a 1050ti could be ok. a 1660ti would work for very high settings.


LOL! Did you really suggest for OP to downgrade his GPU?


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

Rei said:


> So what exactly is your preferred spending budget? If it's below $500, wait for 3060 or wait it out till you find 3070 at that price point. If you can spend $600, get a Founder's Edition card next month. It's already about 3x more powerful than your 980Ti. I believe it to be a better bang for your buck over 3060, even if we still dunno the spec for 3060. If you aren't a resolution whore, then stick with your current monitor. Eventually games get more demanding from GPUs, so maybe a 3070 could last you 5 years until games could no longer stick to 60fps at 1080p, medium setting. Who knows....


I would like it to be at 500$ max. So if the 3060 is more than 500$, ill just stick to the 2070 super for now


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Are you playing on Ultra at 1080p@75Hz as OP requires?





poorsod said:


> med to high settings for the consecutive years



He specifically said he doesn't need Ultra settings 4 years later.

Yes, I'm playing 1080p on low settings, but the GTX1050 was also literally the lowest end gaming card you could in it's generation when it came out 4 years ago.

The reality is that GPU technology has outpaced software at this point.  I mean, my 1080Ti is till cranking away at 1440p@75Hz@High Settings.  OP doesn't need a RTX3090 to be able to play games @ 1080p 5 years from now.



poorsod said:


> I would like it to be at 500$ max. So if the 3060 is more than 500$, ill just stick to the 2070 super for now



Rumors have the RTX3070 at $500, so the RTX3060 will most certainly be below $500, probably more like $400.  Then again, if $500 is your max, the RTX3070...


----------



## poorsod (Sep 22, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> He specifically said he doesn't need Ultra settings 4 years later.
> 
> Yes, I'm playing 1080p on low settings, but the GTX1050 was also literally the lowest end gaming card you could in it's generation when it came out 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yes but i would like to play on ultra in the first 2 years. Yeah 3070 is 500$ but im not in the usa lol. Gpu here cost about 100$ more than the announced price in usa. Cooling is like a super important factor because my ambient temps is hot. I'm just worried a good rtx 3060 costs as much as a cheap rtx 3070.


----------



## docnorth (Sep 22, 2020)

If 1660 super is expensive, 1650 super is the answer. It performs better than 1060 and rx580 and consumes less (or MUCH less compared with rx580). If these cards are weak for your needs, you could wait 2-3 months for rtx3060 or the upcoming mid-range cards from AMD. But right now 1660 super looks like your best option.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I mean, my 1080Ti is till cranking away at 1440p@75Hz@High Settings



Exact reason why it was recommended by getting a new display  back a little in the thread. I totally agree with you 100%.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2020)

Still on 1080/144 here with a gtx1080.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 22, 2020)

Gtx 1660 super


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Yes but i would like to play on ultra in the first 2 years. Yeah 3070 is 500$ but im not in the usa lol. Gpu here cost about 100$ more than the announced price in usa. Cooling is like a super important factor because my ambient temps is hot. I'm just worried a good rtx 3060 costs as much as a cheap rtx 3070.


At the end of the day, get the best you can afford and it will last as long as it lasts. The better you get now, the longer it will last. 

You can't expect to get steak on a ramen budget.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 22, 2020)

docnorth said:


> If 1660 super is expensive, 1650 super is the answer. It performs better than 1060 and rx580 and consumes less (or MUCH less compared with rx580). If these cards are weak for your needs, you could wait 2-3 months for rtx3060 or the upcoming mid-range cards from AMD. But right now 1660 super looks like your best option.


1650 will struggle to do 1080p/75hz high settings now, let alone in a year and will be completely dead in the water in 5 years to come, re-read what the OP is asking. 

Also best to wait until RDNA2 and 3060 releases and they are readily available unlike the 3080 right now. it will bring down last gen used cards prices also so you might get lucky and snag a 5700/2070+ card for less.


----------



## docnorth (Sep 22, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> 1650 will struggle to do 1080p/75hz high settings now, let alone in a year and will be completely dead in the water in 5 years to come, re-read what the OP is asking.
> 
> Also best to wait until RDNA2 and 3060 releases and they are readily available unlike the 3080 right now. it will bring down last gen used cards prices also so you might get lucky and snag a 5700/2070+ card for less.


I agree, that’s why 1650s was proposed only as a cheap alternative. 1660s looks like the best option right now or waiting 2-3 months (hopefully 3060 at least will be available sooner).


----------



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

docnorth said:


> I agree, that’s why 1650s was proposed only as a cheap alternative. 1660s looks like the best option right now or waiting 2-3 months (hopefully 3060 at least will be available sooner).


I guess I'll just wait for the rtx 3060 after all. Im hoping that i'll be able to play cyberpunk on ray tracing and everything maxed out when it comes out without waiting too long.


----------



## Rei (Sep 25, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I guess I'll just wait for the rtx 3060 after all. Im hoping that i'll be able to play cyberpunk on ray tracing and everything maxed out when it comes out without waiting too long.


The problem is that 3060 might come out early next year if you're willing to wait that long. Otherwise, spend all that $500 budget for a 3070 next month.








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Family
					

The AI Revolution has Come to Gaming



					www.nvidia.com
				



While we still dunno 3060's spec & price but I'm guessing the 3070 is worth more of your money than the 3060 just based on previous generation's difference.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> The problem is that 3060 might come out early next year if you're willing to wait that long. Otherwise, spend all that $500 budget for a 3070 next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn lol early next year. The 3070 will be around 600 to 650usd in my region. Maybe rdna2 will offer something good as well


----------



## Rei (Sep 25, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Goddamn lol early next year. The 3070 will be around 600 to 650usd in my region. Maybe rdna2 will offer something good as well


Maybe get it at an online store instead of brick-n-mortar store? Nvidia's own storefront is $500, though I dunno about shipping cost.
RDNA2 doesn't seems to be coming anytime soon as well nor will it have comparable price-to-performance ratio as Ampere's offering.
I could be wrong about 3060's release date but coming out on November or December might not be a good strategy for Nvidia as they would have to compete with PS5 & Xbox 4.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> Maybe get it at an online store instead of brick-n-mortar store? Nvidia's own storefront is $500, though I dunno about shipping cost.
> RDNA2 doesn't seems to be coming anytime soon as well nor will it have comparable price-to-performance ratio as Ampere's offering.
> I could be wrong about 3060's release date but coming out on November or December might not be a good strategy for Nvidia as they would have to compete with PS5 & Xbox 4.


I am getting it online. The prices are pretty much the same everywhere. Im in southeast asia so prices are higher here.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> Maybe get it at an online store instead of brick-n-mortar store? Nvidia's own storefront is $500, though I dunno about shipping cost.
> RDNA2 doesn't seems to be coming anytime soon as well nor will it have comparable price-to-performance ratio as Ampere's offering.
> I could be wrong about 3060's release date but coming out on November or December might not be a good strategy for Nvidia as they would have to compete with PS5 & Xbox 4.



NVIDIA isn't competing with consoles, it's competing with itself. Their release schedule is unchanged from previous generations: release the most powerful GPU first, then some time later the one further down the stack, then the next one down, etc. in order to get people to buy the most powerful, and expensive, models first.

RTX 3070 is officially to be launched October - my guess is around a month after 3080/3090, so the 24th-ish - and then RTX 3060 is another month after that, so probably end of November just before Black Friday.


----------



## Rei (Sep 25, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I am getting it online. The prices are pretty much the same everywhere. Im in southeast asia so prices are higher here.


I see... Maybe wait for an underclocked 3070 AIB card at your region's $500 price point. I'm pretty sure the underclock is not that significant that would affect your performance value. It's up to you though.


Assimilator said:


> NVIDIA isn't competing with consoles, it's competing with itself. Their release schedule is unchanged from previous generations: release the most powerful GPU first, then some time later the one further down the stack, then the next one down, etc. in order to get people to buy the most powerful, and expensive, models first.
> 
> RTX 3070 is officially to be launched October - my guess is around a month after 3080/3090, so the 24th-ish - and then RTX 3060 is another month after that, so probably end of November just before Black Friday.


But they are competing for our money though & most likely will lose if they had to release 3060 on November or December.
3070 will come out on 15th October for it's reference card. Dunno if the AIB partners will also release at the same time.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> I see... Maybe wait for an underclocked 3070 AIB card at your region's $500 price point. I'm pretty sure the underclock is not that significant that would affect your performance value. It's up to you though.
> 
> But they are competing for our money though & most likely will lose if they had to release 3060 on November or December.
> 3070 will come out on 15th October for it's reference card. Dunno if the AIB partners will also release at the same time.


AIB is referring to other brands right? Like msi, asus and those non-FE gpus? If that's so i am talking about aib lmao. FE cards cost even more here. I think the fe 2070 super is 499 usd msrp right? It costs 750 usd here lol.


----------



## Rei (Sep 25, 2020)

poorsod said:


> AIB is referring to other brands right? Like msi, asus and those non-FE gpus? If that's so i am talking about aib lmao. FE cards cost even more here. I think the fe 2070 super is 499 usd msrp right? It costs 750 usd here lol.


That's right. Try looking for EVGA's or Zotac's offering. They are usually cheaper than most other cards of the same tier.
Which region in Southeast Asia are you in if I may ask?


----------



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> That's right. Try looking for EVGA's or Zotac's offering. They are usually cheaper than most other cards of the same tier.
> Which region in Southeast Asia are you in if I may ask?


Im in Malaysia. Shopee and lazada is like our amazon


----------



## Rei (Sep 25, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Im in Malaysia. Shopee and lazada is like our amazon


Ah, yes... Those region is rather expensive. I have used their services before. Shopee usually have the better deal. In Japan, the 3070 would've cost $750. Maybe stick to 3060 then....


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Without knowing what games you are playing, kind of impossible to answer.  i.e. if you mostly play things like Dota 2 or older FPS shooters, then a 1650 Super is plenty at 1080p.  Modern games run perfectly fine on a 1660 at 1080p.

Generally speaking though the 1660 Super is a good bet at 1080p, and those are available now in the $220-$270 range.  There's really no reason to get a 2060 or 2070 to run at that rez with a 75hz monitor, especially given the $300 - $370 price point the 2060 still commands right now.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Without knowing what games you are playing, kind of impossible to answer.  i.e. if you mostly play things like Dota 2 or older FPS shooters, then a 1650 Super is plenty at 1080p.  Modern games run perfectly fine on a 1660 at 1080p.
> 
> Generally speaking though the 1660 Super is a good bet at 1080p, and those are available now in the $220-$270 range.  There's really no reason to get a 2060 or 2070 to run at that rez with a 75hz monitor, especially given the $300 - $370 price point the 2060 still commands right now.


OP is using it to play modern games. He is also using GTX 980 Ti, so telling him to get a 1660 Super is a downgrade. What he needs is a GPU that can play modern games at high/ultra setting at 1080p@75Hz for the first 2-3 years.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> OP is using it to play modern games. He is also using GTX 980 Ti, so telling him to get a 1660 Super is a downgrade. What he needs is a GPU that can play modern games at high/ultra setting at 1080p@75Hz for the first 2-3 years.



Ah, I missed that, a 980 Ti is still fine for 1080p and 1660 Super is only marginally faster.   I would rec getting a 75+ hz 1440p monitor then, that gives a reason for a future GPU upgrade with a difference you can see.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Ah, I missed that, a 980 Ti is still fine for 1080p and 1660 Super is only marginally faster.   I would rec getting a 75+ hz 1440p monitor then, that gives a reason for a future GPU upgrade with a difference you can see.


You mean marginally slower.... Even the 1660 Ti is still weaker than 980 Ti. Regardless, he seems to be set on getting RTX 3060.
For some reason, OP isn't going to upgrade his monitor. Maybe he doesn't have the budget to spare or he isn't into resolution, etc. You also need to keep in mind that future games in 3-5 years, will become GPU intensive that even with a decent GPU, games will be pushing hard to stay at 75 FPS at 1080p on ultra setting.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> You mean marginally slower.... Even the 1660 Ti is still weaker than 980 Ti. Regardless, he seems to be set on getting RTX 3060.
> For some reason, OP isn't going to upgrade his monitor. Maybe he doesn't have the budget to spare or he isn't into resolution, etc. You also need to keep in mind that future games in 3-5 years, will become GPU intensive that even with a decent GPU, games will be pushing hard to stay at 75 FPS at 1080p on ultra setting.



Will they?  I dunno about that.  

When a 1050, 1050 Ti, and a 1060 make up 24% of Steam players @ September 2020 - a more hard core gaming player sample set than the general public - my guess is that in 2 years a 1660 Super will be the mainstream performance point.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Will they?  I dunno about that.
> 
> When a 1050, 1050 Ti, and a 1060 make up 24% of Steam players @ September 2020 - a more hard core gaming player sample set than the general public - my guess is that in 2 years a 1660 Super will be the mainstream performance point.
> 
> View attachment 169989


And what comparison are you trying to make in regards to my comment, exactly? What is your point in showing me this graph?


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 27, 2020)

I predict in the future, future games will be futuristic but future video cards will be future-proofed for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> And what comparison are you trying to make in regards to my comment, exactly? What is your point in showing me this graph?




That was in response to the last sentence of your post:


> "You also need to keep in mind that future games in 3-5 years, will become GPU intensive that even with a decent GPU, games will be pushing hard to stay at 75 FPS at 1080p on ultra setting.         "



I don't think so.  The 1050Ti/1060  is now 4 years old and are the de-facto standard,  the most popular in use cards on the market by a significant margin, perfectly ok for 1080p.  It's likely the same pattern will continue.  Studios who make applications for the top 5-10% of the GPU market won't, and don't, survive. 

It is not different this time.  In about 1 year, the 1660 series will be the de-facto standard and will likely remain so for 2 years.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> That was in response to the last sentence of your post:
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  The 1050Ti/1060  is now 4 years old and are the de-facto standard,  the most popular in use cards on the market by a significant margin, perfectly ok for 1080p.  It's likely the same pattern will continue.  Studios who make applications for the top 5-10% of the GPU market won't, and don't, survive.
> ...


But you aren't reading the last few important keyword in my sentence which is "pushing hard to stay at 75 FPS at 1080p on ultra setting.", which has no correlation nor is it mentioned in the survey.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> But you aren't reading the last few important keyword in my sentence which is "pushing hard to stay at 75 FPS at 1080p on ultra setting.", which has no correlation nor is it mentioned in the survey.



Yes but it's 4 years old, not 2.  That's not a rec for a 1060, i was just pointing out current iterations of those midrange cards from 2016 (current iteration being 1660 / 2060) are likely fine for a couple of years of 1080p @ 75fps+.   OP was looking to make it through 2 years, not 4.   The 1070 is a good example of a card that can do 1080p / 75fps on most games 4 years later.

The 1660 / 2060 are now fundamentally 2 years old (though the super versions are newer updates), both can easily hit 75FPS on 99% of games at 1080p \ ultra (the 2060 quite a bit more easily though).   They are both growing their share of the market rapidly.  Game studios who are working on mid and higher end releases for 2021 / 2022 are almost certainly targeting those platforms right now.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Yes but it's 4 years old, not 2.  That's not a rec for a 1060, i was just pointing out current iterations of those midrange cards from 2016 (current iteration being 1660 / 2060) are likely fine for a couple of years of 1080p @ 75fps+.   OP was looking to make it through 2 years, not 4.   The 1070 is a good example of a card that can do 1080p / 75fps on most games 4 years later.
> 
> The 1660 / 2060 are now fundamentally 2 years old (though the super versions are newer updates), both can easily hit 75FPS on 99% of games at 1080p \ ultra (the 2060 quite a bit more easily though).   They are both growing their share of the market rapidly.  Game studios who are working on mid and higher end releases for 2021 / 2022 are almost certainly targeting those platforms right now.


Considering how swift game graphics are advancing, especially with new development such as ray-tracing, machine-learning, tensor, etc. game will get demanding sooner than before. OP is looking to make it through ultra setting for the first 2 year, then high setting for 2 years after, then medium setting subsequently, & all that while maintaining 75FPS 1080p. He is also not looking to upgrade for 5 years. The GPU for that kinda scenario for under $500 would at least be a 2070 or as I recommend, the upcoming 3060.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> Considering how swift game graphics are advancing, especially with new development such as ray-tracing, machine-learning, tensor, etc. game will get demanding sooner than before. OP is looking to make it through ultra setting for the first 2 year, then high setting for 2 years after, then medium setting subsequently, & all that while maintaining 75FPS 1080p. He is also not looking to upgrade for 5 years. The GPU for that kinda scenario for under $500 would at least be a 2070 or as I recommend, the upcoming 3060.



Forgive my cynicism, but I’m getting old and I’ve heard it before.

I haven’t seen anything significant to my eyes in the gpu / graphics space in 8 years really.    Crysis still looks great, as does The Witcher 3.  That would be 2007 and 2015, and very few new releases match up well vs those.  Advancements  don’t move as quickly as most think they do.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> I haven’t seen anything significant to my eyes in the gpu / graphics space in 8 years really.    Crysis still looks great, as does The Witcher 3.  That would be 2007 and 2015, and very few new releases match up well vs those.


I haven't played the Witcher series yet but I have played the Crysis series. Even Crysis 3 struggled to stay 60fps on my 1024x768@60Hz CRT monitor with 780Ti on high setting.


RandallFlagg said:


> Advancements  don’t move as quickly as most think they do.


That was the decade before ray-tracing & machine learning came along. Maybe with new tech & GPU for devs to play with, advancement might progress faster... Hopefully...


----------

